# Whos behind the computer? again



## Vayu Son

Ok, i tried to post these about a week ago when the forum was bunk , they were meant to be entered in the hair competition. Heres my progression from tender young almost-hairless lad early 80's to a rival of C_M and mr.deranged late 80's.


----------



## Vayu Son

*><*

continued...


----------



## JacenBeers

This is me right now. I am 22 but in this picture for some reason I look 16.  Oh well


----------



## Valael

I've posted that quite a few times, but I really love the pokie in that shot.  It's not mine, though.  It's Wayne's!


----------



## Bearacuda42

*HAHAHA!!!*

;P  ;P hehehehehe!! I found one for ya of Blackwidow69 she thought she was funny putting one up of me well here she is a year ago.. LOL!!! ;P ;P


----------



## krystal

jacen--you're hot...

of course, that's the predatory "likes picking up high school guys" part of my brain talking! (ha!)


----------



## King_Looey

jacen, you need a hair cut mate, all off, number 1 all over.


----------



## The_Phantom

Jacen, ignore the Monkey. YOu look fine.


----------



## skinheaddave

Jacen,

Listen to the monkey.  Boots and braces is where it's at.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## JacenBeers

THank you very much Krystal. And I am not in high school. I am in my final year of universtiy as a matter of fact. So I am older I just look young.  Although it would be nice to be back in high school because life was so much easier back in those days. Spider Saviour, come up to kamloops on a long weekend sometime and we can hang out. We can do a local exotic pet store tour and you can get some spiders. Skinheaddave, I have lots of hair in that picture that I posted about a week ago. I just cut lots of it off.  I am clser and closer to getting out the BIC razor and nullifying all of it.


----------



## skinheaddave

Jacen,

Good to hear!  Just don't use a BIC, they are useless. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Botar

*Listen to SHD*

I second that recommendation.  If you use a bic, you'll replace your hair with bandages.  Not a pretty sight.

Botar


----------



## JacenBeers

I am sure there are many reasonable alternatives. I have done it before.


----------



## krystal

jacen---nnnnnoooooooooo!  don't cut your hair!!  don't do it, man!!  now hide all sharp things from yourself...that's it...now take a deep breath...and DON'T CUT YOUR HAIR!!

you'll thank me later for this, 
me


----------



## Immortal_sin

and stay AWAY from Krystal....after all, she's running with scissors!


----------



## JacenBeers

I have decided not to cut my hair for a while. All I did was get a nice haircut.


----------



## The_Phantom

Whats up with guys and shaving their heads !?? Its....


----------



## kellygirl

i beg to differ... some guys (such as my bf) look HOT with short hair.  you just have to have the right shaped head and no nasty moles or massive birthmarks on your scalp.  :}

kellygirl


----------



## Immortal_sin

I agree with Kellygirl
I used to ONLY go out with guys that had hair at least as long as mine...
well, after the 80s were over, they were increasingly difficult to find 
Now, I find the shaved look very sexy on some guys..
if they have a bit of facial hair, and tatoos...hmmm, all the better


----------



## The_Phantom

Its true, if he has a nice head w/no moles, b.marks and ZITS, its tolerable, but I donno, I like something to run my fingers thru ! :}


----------



## King_Looey

King_Looey has a very military haircut. Not as short as skin head daves though, that short wont suit me. I do wear boots alot too dave.


----------



## kellygirl

*king looey & spider savior*

king looey & spider savior,
have you posted your pics on here?  if yall did then i missed it.  i just wonder what yall look like....

kellygirl


----------



## skinheaddave

All I have to say is "to each her own."  There seem to be a lot of ladies who like hair, but at the same time I've met a lot who like the slick look/feel.  'sides, Tamara likes it, so that's what really counts.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## King_Looey

I have just one, but it makes me look too young, and soft.


----------



## skinheaddave

> _Originally posted by King_Looey _
> *I have just one, but it makes me look too young, and soft. *


I think she meant a pic other than your avatar.  

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## kellygirl

*LOL*

LOL, good one shd...

yes, one other than your avatar, por favor.  i am working on a photo album as we speak/type so my chameleon self will be able to grace these pages as well........ hopefully!

kellygirl


----------



## kellygirl

*AHA!*

ok, i'm such a dork...... i think i finally figured it out!  there is a lovely little space under this which says "attach file."  funny how i never noticed that... alright, here's another attempt.  how's this for the big hair competition?

kellygirl


----------



## kellygirl

*more recent*

that last pic of me was my senior prom.  here's a pic that's slightly more recent... it's of me and my iggy, ezra, when she was a baby!  this is about year ago...

kellygirl


----------



## Arachnopuppy

I lost my cord that connects my scanner to my computer and has been too lazy to look or buy new one.  Anyhow, here is the closest thing to me that I can find on my computer.


----------



## Fuggrur

Im not sure that anyone cares lol, But here I am ( If all goes as planned )

Yes Im aware the quality is horrible


----------



## Immortal_sin

wow...you look ALOT like someone I know!


----------



## Fuggrur

Me?


----------



## Immortal_sin

> _Originally posted by Fuggrur _
> *Me? *


yes, you silly =D


----------



## Fuggrur

Ooooh, Ok


----------



## johns

*CAPTION...*

for fuggrur's pic-


"One of these days, I'm going to call and ask you to do me a favor..."


----------



## JacenBeers

Here is a new photo of myself that was taken yesterday.


----------



## Taesa Mahnee

I'm with Krystal on this.  Don't do it!  No no no!   I luv longer hair...


----------



## The_Phantom

Are your eyes green ? They look green. Green eyes with black hair ? Not a common combination, but v.nice.


----------



## JacenBeers

Green eyes and black hair indeed.


----------



## The_Phantom

Cool.  V.nice indeed.


----------



## kellygirl

yes yes, black hair + green eyes = gorgeous combination

kellygirl


----------



## Fuggrur

> for fuggrur's pic-  "One of these days, I'm going to call and ask you to do me a favor..."


lol Johns


----------



## johns

fugg, you look like a Soprano.


----------



## Fuggrur

Hmmm...

If only I were Italian...

Maybe HBO will look for me when they come out with a German Mobster show Hehe

The Saxtons


----------



## Taesa Mahnee

Well, this is me...


----------



## Vayu Son

*><*

nt.


----------



## Alonso99

*hey*

Cool DBZ shirt


----------



## johns

You're very pretty, Taessa.


----------



## atavuss

> _Originally posted by Taesa Mahnee _
> *Well, this is me... *


very attractive lady!  <where the heck did I put me x-ray glasses?!>
Ed


----------



## JacenBeers

Taesa is very prety. Were you at a medieval fair or something?


----------



## galeogirl

These are from our wedding, can you tell that I'm five months along in these photos?


----------



## Vayu Son

*><*

I certainly CANT tell. Nice pics galeo 


 -V


----------



## Vayu Son

*><*

Sometimes i make bethany dress up like a spider and eat crickets....


 -V


----------



## Code Monkey

*Re: ><*



> _Originally posted by Vayu Son _
> *Sometimes i make bethany dress up like a spider and eat crickets....
> 
> -V *


I just think you like to use any excuse you can to post pictures of your girlfriend so you can let us all know that a spider-luvin freak like yourself has a hot woman


----------



## Bearacuda42

*Blackwidow69!!!  hehehehe!!*

Whoa!!! Bad day of PMS!!!!!  hehehehe! moms so sneaky ,, Ha,Ha,Ha!!! ;P ;P


----------



## Vayu Son

*><*

Damnit C_M,  you found me out  

 -V


----------



## Taesa Mahnee

Thanks everybody...  *blush*
That is one of the best pictures I have of me right now...
There arent many that exist.

That picture was taken as a possibility for a catalog on a  friends website.  She makes custom rennaisance clothing.  www.crimsongypsy.com
 :}


----------



## Bearacuda42

*Bearacuda42 's  Hero..*

Cassie still going strong even though she still has long way to go,, keep fighting baby!! You go girl!!!!!!!! ;P ;P


----------



## The_Phantom

I wish you the very best Tracey and Cassie !! May you have a full recovery !


----------



## krucz36

i see nothing wrong with spider-luvin' freaks having hot women. 
this is desi and she likes me for some unknown reason. she will hold a spider but will not get near a scorpion.


----------



## krucz36

that pic is too small. she's really hot.


----------



## krucz36

here's the both of us. i'm the jug-eared spaz. i don't know what she sees in me.


----------



## krucz36

i like looking at her picture.


----------



## kellygirl

well, here's my precious shaun


----------



## kellygirl

here's me and my sweetie.  and yes, i am aware that we look like total nerds (which we are) but i love this pic because we are so happy in it.


----------



## krucz36

no one can tell i'm biased.
taesa, is that tattoo art in your sig yours? as in, your shop, or your work? 
it's very nice. i love the reconstruction/repair stuff...it's always cool to see how happy people are when they get a tat fixed.


----------



## johns

You and Shaun make a handsome couple, Kgirl .


----------



## kellygirl

> _Originally posted by johns _
> *You and Shaun make a handsome couple, Kgirl . *


*blush* thanks!

kellygirl


----------



## kellygirl

here's me at 18 with my across-the-hallmate melissa.....


----------



## Taesa Mahnee

> _Originally posted by krucz36 _
> *
> taesa, is that tattoo art in your sig yours? as in, your shop, or your work?
> *


It's mine.  That's my personal portfolio.  We don't have a shop site, so I just have a gallery.  Someday I might expand, but right now, I'm just advertising...  hey, it can't hurt...  and the feedback lets me know if I'm heading in the right direction with my stuff.  

Thanks, glad you liked it.


----------



## johns

> _Originally posted by krucz36 _
> *here's the both of us. i'm the jug-eared spaz. i don't know what she sees in me. *


Does anyone ever tell you guys that she looks like Molley Ringwald, and you look like a scraggier version of River Phoenix?


----------



## krucz36

river phoenix after being caught in a trash compactor maybe. 
that guy was a kickass actor. the main one i get is DOOGIE HOWSER! AAAAAHHH!
taesa, you should definitely keep up the work. are you doing stuff from home? (off the record)...


----------



## johns

> _Originally posted by krucz36 _
> *river phoenix after being caught in a trash compactor maybe.
> that guy was a kickass actor.
> 
> I agree- not that you look like my man, DH- but that RP was an astounding actor...
> 
> Irony: that guy treated practically alll liife reverently, but he ended up od'ing in the Viper Room, or outside of it.
> 
> 
> What was the deal  between him and K. Applegate, didn't they have words or something just before his  mort?*


----------



## Taesa Mahnee

> _Originally posted by krucz36 _
> *
> taesa, you should definitely keep up the work. are you doing stuff from home? (off the record)... *



No, I only work in the shop.  Its just a little place, but it works for now.  There's a picture of the front on the "Where am I?" page...

I decided I didn't like drunks banging on my door at 3 in the morning to try and get tattooed.  :}


----------



## kellygirl

another one of my bf..... lookin rather thuggish, but dont let the pic fool you--my baby's a big nerd!  and i wouldnt have it any other way!


----------



## Immortal_sin

ok, since we are getting all mushy gushy, and cutesy....here's one of my fave pics...taken about a year ago of Shelby and I


----------



## kellygirl

shelby looks adorable, as usual.    she's got that cute little mischevious-but-gotta-love-me look in her eyes.  and BTW, holley, you have PERFECT teeth, but i bet you hear that all the time.  lovely picture... got any more?

kellygirl


----------



## krucz36

kelly...don't tell anyone...but _his hat is on all sideways_ ...
it could be dangerous.


----------



## kellygirl

wow!  thank goodness you told me, krucz!

for real though, that's how people wear em around here.

kellygirl


----------



## kellygirl

btw, krucz, your lady friend is a cutie.  i really liked her with black hair--you posted a pic of her earlier on the couch with a dog or something on her lap and she was looking backward...at least i think that was her.  she's got such magnificent eyes and lips.  does she model?  she looks tall and thin enough that she should be able to do it.

kellygirl


----------



## Immortal_sin

> _Originally posted by kellygirl _
> *shelby looks adorable, as usual.    she's got that cute little mischevious-but-gotta-love-me look in her eyes.  and BTW, holley, you have PERFECT teeth, but i bet you hear that all the time.  lovely picture... got any more?
> 
> kellygirl *



LOL Kellygirl...yes, I hear that alot, that is what YEARS of braces, headgear torture etc did for me 
Shelby is so photogenic it unbelieveable. I've got tons of pics, but geez, if I posted them all, everyone would be thoroughly SICK of me


----------



## The_Phantom

Shelby has a pretty mom thats why shes so cute ! (if you dont mind my saying so)


----------



## kellygirl

awwwww, i just realized her fingernails are painted!  cute!  and wouldnt that just make a perfect family-oriented verizon ad?   

kellygirl


----------



## looseyfur

Loosey to the goosey 


recent ... about 5 days ago


----------



## The_Phantom

looseyfur said:
			
		

> Loosey to the goosey
> 
> 
> recent ... about 5 days ago


Nice!! Is it just me or have you been gone a long time?


----------



## edesign

wow...i don't think i've even seen this thread before lol, two years before my time. There's the new "WBTC threads in the "Welcome to AB" forum on the main page...just so ya know


----------



## PinkZebraBooty

Who cares when such pictures have been posted?


----------



## The_Phantom

PinkZebraBooty said:
			
		

> Who cares when such pictures have been posted?


Indeed!!....


----------



## Fullstop

Me being a poser behind my drums...


----------



## skinheaddave

Please continue posting pictures only in the most recent thread: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=71356

Cheers,
Dave


----------

